# Musky Recipe



## Omaha Kid (Aug 6, 2009)

Simply can not beat this... scale and debone the musky with skin on and two half fillets still intact. stuff the inside exactly as you would a turkey (plenty of sage) and then sew or clip the belly opening. Baste with parsley and butter frequently while baking at 325F. When finished, maybe 4 hrs for large fish, cut to serve in sections cut from dorsal to belly. Each piece or section served will be fish stuffed with the dressing. A bit of work but well worth it. I'm leaving tomorrow for Musky fishing, so far have had 104 keepers in the boat and have only kept 5 or 6. Keepers in Ontario are 48" + on the lakes I fish.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

:stirpot:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

:huh:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

How do you fit a 48" fish in the oven? :lol:


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

I believe this guy!! Guys from Nebraska come to this area and rape our waters all summer long!!! I talked with a guy last summer that was keeping every muskie he caught and at that time he had 3 over 50 inches in less then a week. He was eating them which is totally legal but a shame!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You think THAT'S good?!? There's a guy up in Dazey who makes a mean rotisseried bald eagle.


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

I perfer loon over bald eagle!! More of a fishy taste!!


----------

